# Headlight wire harness clip



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I'd try using glue before I spend more money for another one. If that doesn't work then find another. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> I'd try using glue before I spend more money for another one. If that doesn't work then find another.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I'm not so sure glue would hold since it's such a small part that broke off................i could try krazy glue. I bet that would work. I'd try this if I could find both the broken ears. They fell somewhere down in the frame and bumper. I might as well get new or used ones. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Prevention is the best method, on a cold day, use a heat gun first so you won't break those ears in the first place. Hot glue gun seems to be the only thing that works. But if you want to keep it stock, buy a replacement.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

NickD said:


> Prevention is the best method, on a cold day, use a heat gun first so you won't break those ears in the first place. Hot glue gun seems to be the only thing that works. But if you want to keep it stock, buy a replacement.


Yeah...see that's what caused it. I was doing all this in 10 degree weather. I called the dealerships around here and I guess that clip comes with the whole wire harness which is 200.00 . I'm not doing that just for a clip. Junk yard is really the only option I have now.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Yeah...see that's what caused it. I was doing all this in 10 degree weather. I called the dealerships around here and I guess that clip comes with the whole wire harness which is 200.00 . I'm not doing that just for a clip. Junk yard is really the only option I have now.


You can actually buy just the socket without the whole harness, and it looks like it runs $5-10. If it's the tab on the green socket itself, you could replace the whole socket with one of these below. If it's just the red clip that's broken, you could take the clip off of the new socket to install in the old one. I broke the clips on both sides of my wife's van that uses this same socket when installing new bulbs a few weeks ago, and it still holds pretty well even without the clip, so I'm not too worried about it. 


2012 CHEVROLET CRUZE 1.4L L4 Turbocharged : Electrical-Lamp & Socket : Headlamp Socket  Price 

ACDELCO Part # 95462535 
SOCKET,HDLP w/HALOGEN HDLPS(T4A)
* Stocked in outlying warehouse--shipping delayed up to 5 business days 
$9.88 
from RockAuto Parts Catalog

or 

Dorman - Conduct-Tite Headlight Socket for H13/9008 Bulb 84785: Order best Headlamp Socket at Advance Auto Parts


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

revjpeterson said:


> You can actually buy just the socket without the whole harness, and it looks like it runs $5-10. If it's the tab on the green socket itself, you could replace the whole socket with one of these below. If it's just the red clip that's broken, you could take the clip off of the new socket to install in the old one. I broke the clips on both sides of my wife's van that uses this same socket when installing new bulbs a few weeks ago, and it still holds pretty well even without the clip, so I'm not too worried about it.
> 
> 
> 2012 CHEVROLET CRUZE 1.4L L4 Turbocharged : Electrical-Lamp & Socket : Headlamp Socket Price 
> ...


Thanks man. I'll check this out when I get back to a computer lol. Does either one of these cone with that white clip that slides into the headlamp bulb socket harness to keep it in place?. I'm assuming you know what part I'm after. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

On my 2014, and on my wife's 2005 Chrysler, the clip was red, but it seemed like you were talking about the 2-pronged clip that slides in the back-end of the socket and clips around the protrusion in the bulb's base, thus locking it to the socket? If so, then maybe yours is white, but the same thing. 

These assemblies are whole sockets with about 6" of wire attached, so it's more part than you might need, but I was never able to find the clips on their own, so other than the junkyard, this seemed like the only option. The Dorman socket looks like it might be a different design, so just using the clip out of it might not fit. The socket on Rock Auto does not provide a picture, unfortunately, but since it's an AC Delco, I would assume it's identical to the socket that comes from the factory. Maybe looking up the part number would yield a photo.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

As I was looking for an image of the socket, it appears possible, although not conclusive, that the Delco part number might actually be the turn signal socket (and not the headlamp socket as RockAuto's catalog suggests). I can't really get a definitive answer or image at this point. My research has also revealed another potential Delco part number: PT2727

If you do some searching using your actual year and trim you might have better luck. I should probably get back to work now, but I hope this gets you on the right road, at least.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

The dealership said that number 95462535 is the lamp socket for the turn signal bulb. So idk..lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Update....i called my selling dealership I bought my cruze from and they didnt have one but they called another dealership not too far out that did have it and they told my parts guy that the number 95462535 is the 3 prong connector so it is listed to be for the headlight socket according to the description. I had my dealership order 2 of them at 9.18 my cost plus tax. So I think we are good. Thanks for the help guys. I wouldn't have figured it out with out you all. Thank you

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I thought I had the right parts ordered. Guess not. I get to work this morning and saw they brought the part down and it wasn't even close. It didn't have wires attached to it, it didn't have the clip I'm after with it, and worst of all, it was for a turn signal bulb. Here is some pics of what I'm after. I'm pointing to it in two of these pics. Anybody have an idea on how and where I can get this part?






















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

You have me confused, thought you were looking for a cable tie down clamp, but pointing to a connector lock. These are miserable to get, would either have to buy the entire harness or drive over to China to pick up a new connector.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

NickD said:


> You have me confused, thought you were looking for a cable tie down clamp, but pointing to a connector lock. These are miserable to get, would either have to buy the entire harness or drive over to China to pick up a new connector.


All I'm after is that white security clip that I'm pointing to in the pics. I lost that when I was installing my hids. I have no clue where it went. My car ate it lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Use margarine cups for stuff like this with a clean work bench. Security locks are relatively new and if losing just one, buying a used vehicle with any kind of electrical work done will drive you insane. They are all missing. When you talk to a dealer about this, say, you don't need these anyway.


----------

